

Legal Usury: The skeevy business of payday loans (ft: Swish Marketing) - tptacek
http://www.slate.com/id/2270044/

======
tptacek
Remember yesterday's bogus "Small businesses getting taken for a ride by the
FTC" story?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1761440>

Hey, their story made it to the big time!

